# Timer para vehiculo Diesel



## Elisaxxx (Dic 12, 2007)

Recientemente   compré un vehículo Diesel Nissan 84, pero resulta que se le ha quemado el Timer y necesito me digan como hago un circuito que al encender o girar la llave le de entre 10 a 15 segundos a un rele para que caliente las bujías incandescentes y luego se desconecte, si me puede dar un diagrama se los agradeceré   ..ok..gracias


----------



## BUSHELL (Dic 12, 2007)

Aclárame algo. Cuando dices que "al girar la llave", quieres decir que el circuito que necesitas va a estar permanentemente alimentado?
Por que si es asì, es un circuito. Si solo le das un pulso con un pulsador (giro de la llave momentaneo, como cuando le das start), seria otro.

Quiza te pueda ayudar, si me aclaras esto.


----------



## Elisaxxx (Dic 13, 2007)

Sí Gracias, en el momento que acciono la llave sin star o sea siempre estara energizado mientras el carro este en marcha  , asi acada vez tendre que esperar que caliente primero las bujias y luego darle star..  

gracias   eres muy Lindo por ayudarme.

Elisa


----------



## Dano (Dic 13, 2007)

Elisaxxx dijo:
			
		

> Sí Gracias, en el momento que acciono la llave sin star o sea siempre estara energizado mientras el carro este en marcha  , asi acada vez tendre que esperar que caliente primero las bujias y luego darle star..
> 
> gracias   eres muy Lindo por ayudarme.
> 
> Elisa



No estoy muy metido en mecánica diesel pero los "calentadores" solo se activan los primeros 15 segundos controlados por el temporzador, luego de este tiempo se apagan permanentemente hasta que se vuelve a encender el auto.

Saludos

EDITO: Creo que es más simple comprar un temporizador nuevo, no son tan caros y aseguran un funcionamiento correcto, además de ser simple de colocar.


----------



## BUSHELL (Dic 14, 2007)

Y eso que no me has visto.!   Es raro encontrar mujeres por estos foros, pero bienvenida.

Elisa, estoy de acuerdo con Dano. En el mercado automotriz, se consiguen cosas baratas, dado la masificacion de la industria.

Pero si insistes, creo que debes hacer un monoestable alrededor de un IC 555.

Y hacerle un truqui, para que la duración del pulso de salida, sea independiente de cuánto dure el pulso de activación, o sea eso que dices, que va a estar permanentemente alimentado.

Si te entiendo bien:

Te subes al Nissan. Giras la llave, y justo antes de la posición de Start, (En accesorios), se active el relé, esperas el tiempo que programaste (15 segundos no es mucho?) y ahì le das Start al motor. Arrancas, pero aunque el circuito siga alimentado, debe ya estar desactivado el relé para que no sigan calentando las bobinas esas que dices. O Calentadores como dice Dano.

Si es así, creo que te servirá el circuito que te anexo. La duraciòn de activación del relé està determinado por C1 y Ra. Ensaya con valores como  100 uF y 1 Mohm, respectivamente. Si es mucho tiempo, rebajas los valores.

Con este circuito, no importando que estè permanentemente alimentado, solo genera un pulso de salida de duración determinada.

El relè que uses, debe ser a 12 voltios. Perdona lo feo del dibujo.

La verdad, no sé casi nada de motores diesel, asì que no conozco bien qué dispositivo es el que hace ese precalentamiento, ni cuanta corriente consumen.

Si me das el dato, ya sabes, aquí hay varios señores que saben mucho. Yo soy solo un aprendiz, je, je, je.

Estoy en Colombia.


----------



## Elisaxxx (Dic 14, 2007)

Gracias por el Circuito, y si sabes soy estudiante de Electronica del ITCA, voy por el 2do semestre, y necesitare mucha ayuda, por eso de la duda.  
hoy por hoy soy la unica de mi clase...
mira te falto la derivacion a tierra en el circuito a donde va?  

Elisa


----------



## BUSHELL (Dic 14, 2007)

Ah...es que estoy despistado.

La tierra va a la patilla 1 del IC.


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Ene 18, 2008)

Amigos del foro .Tambie hay que tener en cuenta que los temporizadores de motores diesel
varian su tiempo de conduccion segun la temperatura del motor 
Motor frio= 15 segundos
Motor caliente=  5 a 10 segundos


Saludos


----------



## yago2001 (Ene 7, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en la electronica la verdad que probando en el simulador tu esquema no me funciona apenas pega el relay y fuelve cuestion de milesimas de segundo y cambie los valores  nada, que puede ser?la para 5 no va a nada?saludos
Juanjo uruguay


----------



## eibsoft (Nov 2, 2009)

hola a todos ha puesto el ciruito en un simulador en este caso el Proteus pero no funciona.... la pata 5 no tiene conexion o se olvido ponerla???? 

Saludos a todos en el Foro


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 17, 2009)

Bueno, yo no lo probé en simuladores. 
Pero éste que anexo, si funciona, cuya virtud consiste en que se activa el relé tan pronto se energiza el circuito..al cabo de unos segundos, se desactiva el relé y permanece asi aunque el circuito siga alimentado.

Se trata de un temporizador monoestable. Mientras dura la carga del C1, habrá voltaje en el colector del BC557, lo que hará que se ponga en ON el mosfet, haciendo activar el relé. 
Apenas se cargue C1, ya no habrá voltaje en el gate del mosfet (puede ser un irf540), y se desenergiza el relé. Simple.
Pueden variar el tiempo, cambiando R4 y C1. Aumentandolos, (no mucho tampoco) se aumenta el tiempo en que permanece activado el relé.


----------



## Ariel Seijas (Jun 7, 2015)

Hola amigos, estoy haciendo un circuito de precalentamiento lo mas sencillo posible para motores diesel, quisiera utilizar un MOSFET para poder dar la salida de corriente a las bujias de precalentamiento pero no se cual es la corriente promedio que pueden consumir las bujias. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2015)

Ariel Seijas dijo:


> Hola amigos, estoy haciendo un circuito de precalentamiento lo mas sencillo posible para motores diesel, quisiera utilizar un MOSFET para poder dar la salida de corriente a las bujias de precalentamiento pero no se cual es la corriente promedio que pueden consumir las bujias. ...



¿ Y por que no mides la corriente ?

Dependiendo de la bujía hasta unos 20A (C/U)

No le veo sentido a accionar las bujías de pre-calentamiento con MOSFET pero es tu proyecto.


----------



## Ariel Seijas (Jun 9, 2015)

Tienes razon, el problema es que en cuba es muy dificil a acceder a una caja de precalentamiento original y mas dificil conseguir una relay de precalentamiento. Yo hice un circuito temporizador que me supliera al precalentamiento accionando sobre un relay de 40 A. La primera semana trabajo de maravilla, pero llego el momento en que el contacto del relay se fundo y dejo de funcionar correctamente. Para suplir la falta del relay pense utilizar un MOSFET de potencia aprovechando que lo puedo controlar por tension y puede aguantar una corriente relativamente alta; y el ultimo punto es que no tengo un jucon para medir la corriente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2015)

Tal ves tengas una bujía en cortocircuito y por eso se daño el relee.

Los controles automáticos de pre-calentamiento también trabajan con un relee y duran mucho.

Una solución "Salomónica" es accionar el relee de las bujías mediante un pulsador manual.

Lo accionas unos 5 segundos antes de dar arranque y lo mantienes así unos 15 segundo luego de que el motor del vehículo arrancó.


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 9, 2015)

> Tienes razon, el problema es que en cuba es muy dificil a acceder a una caja de precalentamiento original y mas dificil conseguir una relay de precalentamiento.



cualquier relay de 40 o mas amperes te sirve, la controladora, es un simple timer con salida relay...
como dijo fogonazo si el que armaste no aguanto es por algun motivo externo, y siempre te queda el famoso swicht y relay(manualmente)







http://www.mecatechnic.com/PA3_GC30103_ES_rele-de-precalentamiento-de-bujias-diesel-para-golf-3-passat-3-polo-6n1-transporter-vw-passat-3-357911253a.htm

esto es solo un ejemplo, pero se puede adaptar a tu nesecidad...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-timer-10-seg-buzzer-88478/


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 9, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don Ariel Seijas , es perfectamente factible armar un circuito enbasado en un CI LM555 configurado como monoestable de modo el generar la tenporización  correcta nesesaria para calientamento de las bujias, la salida del LM555 polariza un transistor NPN de uso general a la saturación y ese por su vez polariza un transistor tipo MOSFet canal "P" como chave de modo alimentar las bujias.
Yo no tengo idea de quantos Amperios consume las bujias , asi dependendo de la quantidad nesesaria quizaz sea nesesario enplear un transistor MOSFET independente para cada bujia. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ariel Seijas (Jun 9, 2015)

Yo entiendo lo que ustedes me dicen, y tienen razon en ello, pero mi objetivo en si, es ver si es posible hacer la sustitucion del relay por un MOSFET. Como ya dije aca en cuba es dificil conseguir ese relay, en las tiendas de repuesto solo hay de 10, 15 y 20 A y no son muy buenos; los relay de 40 A que aparecen son usados o muy caros. De hecho muchas personas se han comunicado conmigo para poder darle solucion al problema de tener que tocar el boton para accionar el precalentamiento, eso a veces puede sobrecalentar las bujias y ocaciona que disminulla la durabilidad y afecte el rendimiento de las mismas. Con respecto al circuito del timer, en cuanto descubra como subir imagenes aca (soy nuevo en el foro) se los publico ya que junto con el tengo puesto un inhabilitador conectado con un pulmon de temperatura que esta en la camara de combustion; el objetivo de dicho inhabilitador es no permitir el funcionamiento del precalentamiento si la temperatura de la camara de combustion es la requerida para el arranque del carro. Quizas el circuito les pueda ser util a ustedes en algo.


----------



## opamp (Jun 9, 2015)

Comprendido Ariel, el problema es la disponibilidad del relay, no es común y corriente , con los contactos de plata con niquel o plata con estaño, los que necesitarías son de tungsteno con plata o tungsteno con cobre, el torio y el cadmio han dejado de emplearse por ser cancerígenos, ahora que han mejorado sus relaciones ecónomicas y sociales con el imperialismo deberías aprovechar de adquirir los relays adecuados, en la profesión de electrónico no nos podemos limitar al mercado interno, en mi país no se importa nada de alto amperaje ( electrónica de potencia). Me veo obligado a importar en muy pequeñas cantidades los componentes que requiero.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 11, 2015)

Un calentador de motor diésel puede tener una resistencia de 1ohm que a 12V nos da 12A por calentador, su fuera un 4 cilindros son algo así como 48 amperes, pero los hay de 2ohm por lo tanto el consumo baja a la mitad.

Por otra parte, muchos modelos de autos dejan conectados los calentadores mas tiempo de lo que uno piensa, la temperatura de la cámara de combustión es mucho mas alta que la propia del calentador, así que con un botón te quedes apretándolo 10 segundos o 30 no afecta al calentador.

Un mosfet para esa aplicación es muy critica, debería ser un IRFZ44 como minimo, recuerdo cual es el valor rds pero debería ser lo mas bajo posible para evitar una caída de tensión considerable.

Por que no usar un relay de luces que ya vienen en los autos?? no entiendo como puedes conseguir un mosfet y no puedes conseguir un relay de auto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 11, 2015)

Hola a todos , como por mi ya aclarado anteriormente  lo  MosFet enpleado en ese proyecto tiene que sener obrigatoriamente un tipo  canal "P" para andar a contento donde los +12 Voltios de la bateria son conectados a lo Sourse o Supridor  , lo Dreno es conectado a la bujia y lo Gate es acionado con nivel bajo 0 Voltios ( haciendo asi lo VGS negativo nesesario para cerriar lo canal Dreno y Sourse) por meo de un transistor NPN de uso general como "open colector" .
Los transistores MosFet tipo canal "N" no sirven en ese caso ( servicio) porque els nesecitan de un VGS positivo de almenos +10 Voltios en relación a lo Sourse , como lo Sourse debe alimentar la bujia con +12 Voltios oriundos del Dreno ( canal cerriado) entonses  nesecitamos +22Voltios en lo Gate para puder cerriar correctamente lo canal Dreno y Sourse ( tensión esa desafortunadamente no disponible en lo coche).
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hulk87 (Ene 3, 2019)

*B*uenos dias compañeros*,* me hace falta un plano de caja de precalentamiento de bujias o precalentamiento diesel q*ue* sea lo mas sencillo posible*,* si es transistorizado mucho mejor*,* saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 3, 2019)

Algo asi de facil


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2019)

hulk87 dijo:


> buenos dias compañeros me hace falta un plano de caja de precalentamiento de bujias o precalentamiento diesel q sea lo mas sencillo posible si es transistorizado mucho mejor saludos


Coloca un botón con un testigo incandescente

Una caja automática para que sea efectiva/eficiente debe detectar la temperatura del motor para ajustar el tiempo de encendido de las bujías.
Poco tiempo el motor no arranca o arranca fallando.
Mucho tiempo quema las bujías prematuramente.

Resumiendo *NO *es sencilla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2019)

Está en Cuba , sólo necesita un timer con relé de 40A  . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Está en Cuba , sólo necesita un timer con relé de 40A  . . .



*Opcion N°1 *



Fogonazo dijo:


> Coloca un botón con un testigo incandescente . . . . .


----------



## dennyra (Ago 31, 2020)

Hola:  
Este ejemplo esta muy bueno, pero no tenemos para esto un circuito integrado, necesitamos un circuito sencillo, pero transistorizado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2020)

La magia si existe : *MAGIA !*


----------

